# LVA Baby Update



## LVA (Apr 5, 2007)

So I've been MIA for a while now and here's my reason why ....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Daddy's lil boy .... He looks exactly like his dad, I feel like i wasn't even involved ... lol

name: *Nam (Nam meaning manly) Thanh Vo*

weight: 7 pounds 7 ounces

length: 22 inches

born: March 30/07 @ 6:38 pm ( I was due on Apr. 3rd, but the doctor had to speed things along for me cuz he said the baby was 8 pounds already and if he got any bigger things might get a lil complicated because of my small size - I weigh 105 pounds pre - pregnancy - )

.. anyways I'm just glad everything went smoothly  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

labor: vaginal delivery, less than 2 hours

okie now onto pics of the handsome cutie...

1 Day Old @ the Hospital












First Day Home











Random Pics .... 











Black and White











I know it's a lot of pics but being a first time mom, I couldn't control myself w/the camera

Baby Pic Udates:

Some pics Nurinia did for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

2 months

http://images.photo.walgreens.com/34%3A784839%7Ffp63%3Dot%3E2338%3D5%3A4%3D47%3C%3DXROQDF%3E2323833573252ot1lsi

http://images.photo.walgreens.com/34%3A784867%7Ffp65%3Dot%3E2323%3D969%3D5%3A7%3D32329694%3B6747nu0mrj

3 1/2 months

Baby Feet:

http://images.photo.walgreens.com/34%3A784867%7Ffp64%3Dot%3E2338%3D5%3A4%3D47%3C%3DXROQDF%3E2323878593%3A%3B7ot1lsi

http://images.photo.walgreens.com/34%3A784867%7Ffp66%3Dot%3E2338%3D5%3A4%3D47%3C%3DXROQDF%3E2323878595978ot1lsi

Hands

http://images.photo.walgreens.com/34%3A784867%7Ffp6%3C%3Dot%3E2338%3D5%3A4%3D47%3C%3DXROQDF%3E2323878594%3A73ot1lsi

http://images.photo.walgreens.com/34%3A784867%7Ffp68%3Dot%3E2338%3D5%3A4%3D47%3C%3DXROQDF%3E2323878595968ot1lsi

Suprised

http://images.photo.walgreens.com/34%3A784867%7Ffp66%3Dot%3E2338%3D5%3A4%3D47%3C%3DXROQDF%3E2323878593%3B47ot1lsi

Baby in His Lil Play Gym"

http://images.photo.walgreens.com/34%3A784867%7Ffp6%3C%3Dot%3E2323%3D969%3D74%3A%3D3232969659528nu0mrj

Misc: http://images.photo.walgreens.com/34%3A784867%7Ffp69%3Dot%3E2338%3D5%3A4%3D47%3C%3DXROQDF%3E23238785848%3B4ot1lsi

http://images.photo.walgreens.com/34%3A784867%7Ffp66%3Dot%3E2323%3D969%3D74%3A%3D323296965953%3Cnu0mrj

http://images.photo.walgreens.com/34%3A784867%7Ffp6%3A%3Dot%3E2338%3D5%3A4%3D47%3C%3DXROQDF%3E2323878588665ot1lsi

http://images.photo.walgreens.com/34%3A784867%7Ffp6%3C%3Dot%3E2323%3D969%3D823%3D3232969732%3C88nu0mrj

http://images.photo.walgreens.com/34%3A784867%7Ffp64%3Dot%3E2338%3D5%3A4%3D47%3C%3DXROQDF%3E232387858%3B647ot1lsi

http://images.photo.walgreens.com/34%3A784767%7Ffp67%3Dot%3E2323%3D96%3B%3D%3A68%3D323296%3B977379nu0mrj

http://images.photo.walgreens.com/34%3A784767%7Ffp6%3A%3Dot%3E2338%3D5%3A4%3D47%3C%3DXROQDF%3E232387%3A%3A564%3B%3Bot1lsi

http://images.photo.walgreens.com/34%3A784767%7Ffp68%3Dot%3E2338%3D5%3A4%3D47%3C%3DXROQDF%3E232387%3A%3A5%3C354ot1lsi

One more .. lol

http://i66.photobucket.com/albums/h266/lva_bucket/IMG_8204.jpg


----------



## brewgrl (Apr 5, 2007)

i love babies... everyone needs one.

: )


----------



## Gwendela (Apr 5, 2007)

Congrats sweetie! What a handsome little man you have there. I just want to give him tons of smooches!


----------



## Aprill (Apr 5, 2007)

awwwwwwwww, so sweet!! He is gorgeous!!


----------



## pinkbundles (Apr 5, 2007)

WHAT?! You were pregnant all this time and didn't tell me? Me? Hello! We're supposed to be long lost sisters in some parallel universe!!! And OMG! Two hours only? No fair! Anyway, all jokes aside, what I'm trying to say is...CONGRATULATIONS!!! *hugs* And oh, what a cutie boy you have!


----------



## Jessica (Apr 5, 2007)

Yay.....Congratulations. He's such a little cutie. I'm very happy for you guys.

Wait a minute:kopfkratz: did you say you were 105lbs at pregnancy???? That's not fair, I can't even get to that weight NOT pregnant....lmao!!!

Love his Pics!!!


----------



## LVA (Apr 5, 2007)

thanx so much everyone

Hersh - sorrie sweetie :hug: , I wanted to keep it a surprise  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## emily_3383 (Apr 5, 2007)

congrats!


----------



## LVA (Apr 5, 2007)

I was 105 pre-pregnancy lol ... sorrie lil typo in my orig post ... just corrected it though. thanx for pointing it out


----------



## Gwendela (Apr 5, 2007)

Your so sneaky! I can't believe you didn't even tell Hersch. I just can't get over how beautiful he is. Excellent work!!


----------



## Kathy (Apr 5, 2007)

Awwww.....he's adorable! I was wondering where the heck you've been!!?? Why didn't you tell anyone?? Anyway...congratulations!!! As I was told...your life will never be the same! (in a good way!!) lol...


----------



## Colorlicious (Apr 5, 2007)

aww cute girl! Congratulation on your new lil bundle of joy!


----------



## pinkbundles (Apr 5, 2007)

You sneaky girl! All along I thought you were in school! oliceman: :laughing:


----------



## Gwendela (Apr 5, 2007)

What did you name him? If you don't mind sharing that is.


----------



## LVA (Apr 5, 2007)

lol Hersch ... now we have one more thing in common as sisters ... we are both mommies

His daddy picked out his name. He wanted our son to be 100% Vietnamese so ...

Nam (Nam meaning manly) Thanh Vo -


----------



## fickledpink (Apr 5, 2007)

Oh my gosh! Congrats!! He's beautiful!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Aprill (Apr 5, 2007)

how sweet, he is so kissable


----------



## Gwendela (Apr 5, 2007)

I love his name. He is a manly little guy for sure. Your giving me baby fever sweetie. He's just so beautiful!


----------



## Marisol (Apr 5, 2007)

HOLY $HIT! I thought your big secret was that you just found out you were pregnant...

Congratulations to you! I am so happy for you.


----------



## LVA (Apr 5, 2007)

lol Marisol ... good guess though


----------



## XkrissyX (Apr 5, 2007)

omg! baby! awwww congrats mommy! hes adorable! My heart melts everytime i see newborns


----------



## Jennifer (Apr 5, 2007)

i'm in such shock right now, you have no idea. i cannot believe it! i can't believe you kept your mouth shut about this!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!! i am sooooo happy for you and your boyfriend. your little man is gorgeous  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## -Liz- (Apr 5, 2007)

awww what a cutie!!! congrats!!!!


----------



## Leony (Apr 5, 2007)

oh WOW congrats Kim! What a beautiful baby!!

I'm so jealous  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## luxotika (Apr 5, 2007)

He is precious! Have you picked out a name?


----------



## WhitneyF (Apr 5, 2007)

Aww, what a beautiful baby! Congratulations!


----------



## newyorlatin (Apr 5, 2007)

Beautiful baby LVA! He is simply gorgeous. Please post more and more pics!

Congratulations on your new beauty!

Missed you around here and now know where you were. Bringing a preciousness into the world!

I'm due too in October.


----------



## Zoey (Apr 5, 2007)

Congrats hun,he really is gorgeous!:1f:


----------



## jayleelah (Apr 5, 2007)

oooooooooooooh! he's sooooo adooooorabooooooollll!

Congratulations sweetie! And what a beautiful surprise for MUT community.

He's beautiful.


----------



## tinktink22 (Apr 5, 2007)

that not that many pics?! i wanna see more. congrats. im so happy everything went smoothly for you!


----------



## Lissaboo (Apr 5, 2007)

awwies he's so cute!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Karen_B (Apr 5, 2007)

He's precious!


----------



## Midgard (Apr 5, 2007)

Aww, congrats! He looks sooo cute!


----------



## nay2120 (Apr 5, 2007)

Congrats!!!

He is wonderful!!!!!


----------



## EyeCandyDiva (Apr 5, 2007)

Congrats....he's a CUTIE.


----------



## nlsphillips (Apr 5, 2007)

He is soooooooooo cute! How did you ever keep it quiet. I was shoutin' from the rooftops when I was preggy.


----------



## daer0n (Apr 5, 2007)

LOL

i was wondering when you were going to have the baby  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

i thought i counted the months wrong cause you said one time in three more months,(while i was still pregnant) but look at him here he is now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> beautiful little angel  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Humeira (Apr 5, 2007)

he's soooooooooooooooooooo cute wow


----------



## dentaldee (Apr 5, 2007)

OMG!!! he's so sweet!!!!!! congrats!!


----------



## jennycateyez (Apr 5, 2007)

how dare u keep a secret like that!!!!!!!! lol.... omg i can't believe it!!!!! he's so adorable .. congrat's sweeetie!


----------



## charish (Apr 5, 2007)

congratulations, he's so cute and precious.


----------



## LilDee (Apr 5, 2007)

haha me too!!!

OMG, this is great news for you though! Congratulations Kim!


----------



## MindySue (Apr 5, 2007)

cutie! congrats to you and your man


----------



## LVA (Apr 5, 2007)

thanx so much every1 :hug:

luxotika- his daddy named him Nam (meaning manly in Vietnamese) Thanh Vo

daer0n - the last months seemed so long, but I'm so happi to finally be able to see him in person.

Karen_B - Love your avatar sweetie. He's adorable :heart:

I'm so glad u guys don't think it's a lot of pics. I have @ least 100 on my camera and he's just barely came home from the hospital ... lol

Everytime I see a baby announcement thread there's onli a couple of pics posted so that's why i felt i was posting too much  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BlessedRoots (Apr 5, 2007)

I love him omg babies I melt all the time what a cutie and always asleep (lol I know that aint true)


----------



## daer0n (Apr 5, 2007)

Pictures of babys are never too many  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

take as many as you can! you will love it when he grows and you can get to see his new born baby pics, i have around 1000 pics of my daughter, i took so many pics, it was like my first because my first son was born 10 years ago, so i pretty much waited over 9 years to have another baby becausemy first one is from a different dad (passed away),so i met my current husband and we wanted to have kids together, so our first one together was our daughter, and i was so excited and happy to have had our first baby together that i took thousands of pictures of her, pretty much one per day lol

so i know how you feel  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sonia_K (Apr 5, 2007)

Congtratulation on you new little bundle of joy. He is so adorable. I can't believe what an incrediably short labor you had...especially for your first. Lucky you.

Enjoy the time with your baby...because they grow up so fast. By the way..I love the pictures. Feel free to post more.


----------



## LVA (Apr 5, 2007)

Sonia_K - thanx sweetie

daer0n - I forgot to ask u, will u photoshop one of his pics for me. I don't have a preference. thanx a bunch sweetie :hug:


----------



## semantje (Apr 5, 2007)

omg he's so cute!!! look at those cheeks!


----------



## daer0n (Apr 5, 2007)

Yup, no prob!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

i remembered you asked me, that's why i was wondering when your cutie was going to be born  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

so exciting, i love babies pictures, they are awesome, innocent, angelical, so touching...-sigh-

would you like me to pm you with it? or post it here or in my thread? let me know  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LVA (Apr 5, 2007)

newyorlatin - i just realized i 4got to congratulate u. Congrats! My friend is also due around that time. It's funni, but around the time I was pregnant , every1 was pregnant, everywhere I go. Malls, Grocery store, work etc. 5 of my friends were either pregnant, or just had a baby when i was pregnant.

Post it here please and in your thread if u don't mind. I know every1 loves seeing your work (I'm prolly your number 1 fan... cuz i check your thread all the time lol)


----------



## AprilRayne (Apr 5, 2007)

Oh my gosh!! Congratulations Kim! He's gorgeous! I'm so jealous! I want my baby here, Now! You were probably the cutest little pregnant lady! Post pics of you with your belly if you have some!


----------



## daer0n (Apr 5, 2007)

Aww youre so sweet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

i will post here and in my thread, i have to show off that beautiful lil angel of yours  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Aquilah (Apr 7, 2007)

OMFG! KIM! How dare you not tell us?! Congrats sweetie! He's absolutely adorable!


----------



## bluebird26 (Apr 7, 2007)

Congratulations!

I can't believe you could have kept a secret for so long! Big surprise!

He's so cute! thank you for sharing your happiness with us


----------



## Bec688 (Apr 7, 2007)

Congratulations! He is a beautiful little boy! I'm glad everything went well for you labour wise. Awww being a new mummy must be so exciting!


----------



## CellyCell (Apr 7, 2007)

Aw, congrats!


----------



## Geek (Apr 7, 2007)

OK, Aquilah just told me about this thread. WOW KIM!!! Major congrats goes out! Very cute baby, happy parenting. Time for a new life.

I knew those mini blinds in the background helped!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## LVA (Apr 7, 2007)

LoL .. u and the mini-blinds ... :add_wegbrech:. After all the baby threads on MuT .. I couldn't help wanting a baby of my own too. New mommy , so I still have lots to learn but I feel so blessed to have him in my life.

thanx T, and thanx for the congrats every1 :hug:


----------



## kimone2005 (Apr 7, 2007)

So cute, congrats.


----------



## Ricci (Apr 8, 2007)

Aww u lucky gal!! Congrats hun! I am saving up for a reversal to take my clamps off!!!! Im so excited!!

Congrats!


----------



## Saje (Apr 8, 2007)

wow I just saw this!

Congratulations! I cant believe you kept it a secret for that long!


----------



## breathless (Apr 8, 2007)

oh my gosh! congrats! my first son is 7 months old and is the best joy in my life! you're going to have a blast!


----------



## Curiosity (Apr 12, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## ivette (Apr 12, 2007)

:dito:


----------



## KristieTX (Apr 12, 2007)

Wow! I am in shock! LOL I don't know you really well, but I was wondering where you had gone off to and had no clue, as most of us here. He's adorable! Congratulations!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LVA (Apr 13, 2007)

thanx ladies


----------



## bella1342 (Apr 13, 2007)

WOW! Congratulations, that is so great! Your life immediately becomes 100 times better... so awesome!


----------



## Sarah84 (Apr 13, 2007)

awww he is adorable, cute pics  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KimC2005 (Apr 14, 2007)

Wow!! I can't believe you keep that secret in for 9 months!!! But CONGRATULATIONS!!! He is soooooooooooooo cute!!


----------



## Nessicle (Apr 30, 2007)

OMG congratulations!!! He's soooo tiny and gorgeous! xx big hugs xx


----------



## CuTeLiCiOuS (May 19, 2007)

Awwwwwwww hot cute. Congragulations Lva. What a Beautiful Baby. It is so cute.


----------



## LVA (Jul 16, 2007)

Baby Pic Udates:

Some pics Nurinia did for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

2 months











3 1/2 months

Baby Feet:











Hands











Suprised






Baby in His Lil Play Gym"






Misc:








































One more .. lol


----------



## Kathy (Jul 16, 2007)

Awwww...he's a doll!! I love how tiny their hands and feet are when they're little! He looks like a very happy baby! The last pic is soooo cute! Thanks for the update!


----------



## lovefe (Jul 16, 2007)

congrats to ur new baby!ur baby is sooooooooo cute i love babies!but im too young to have one!lol im jealous!


----------



## LVA (Jul 16, 2007)

thanx every1 :heart:

lol @ Ohappydaye


----------



## dentaldee (Jul 17, 2007)

OMG.........couldn't you just pinch those chubby cheeks!!!!!!!! he's a hansome lad!


----------



## bella1342 (Jul 17, 2007)

he is so beautiful, and looks so happy! i love babies!


----------



## pinksugar (Jul 17, 2007)

what a cutie. he has such gorgeous cheeks. He's a big boy! I can see he'll be a heart breaker in the future!


----------



## chantelle8686 (Jul 18, 2007)

oh wow congrats hun!!!

Its overwhelming being a new mum hey!!!

Anyways, i wish i had a cam when my daughter was born, didnt get one till 3 weeks later!!! but i made up for lost shots!!

Great pics!! and welcome to motherhood!!, The good the bad the ugly and the oh so adorable moments!!!


----------



## Bec688 (Jul 18, 2007)

Awww what a cutie! He is adorable!


----------



## KatJ (Jul 18, 2007)

I wish I woulda took those early baby body parts pics. I'm def. gonna have to do it now though. Alana better watch out, i gotta get some pics of her little hands and feet now!


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 18, 2007)

He's absolutely adorable!


----------



## Solimar (Jul 18, 2007)

Such an adorable baby!


----------



## VenusGoddess (Jul 21, 2007)

Congrats! He's beautiful!!


----------



## empericalbeauty (Jul 23, 2007)

Congrats!!!!


----------



## michal_cohen (Jul 23, 2007)

sooooooooooooooooooooooo cute  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Chaela (Jul 27, 2007)

He's so cute! Congrats!!! :rockwoot:


----------



## Gleam84 (Aug 4, 2007)

Somehow I totally missed this thread in the spring. What a surprise that you're a mommy now! Congrats on that. Your baby boy is sooo cute and adorable.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

